# The Lion King based role-play. [nsfw]



## Kamenriderfire (Jun 14, 2017)

Looking for someone who would be interested in doing a role-play that revolves around the Lion King. Characters would include Simba Nala and at least their daughter Kiara. It would be a mixture of story and sex.I have some ideas including the world is kind of a tribal/anthropomorphic world. I have an idea but is only one possible version of the RP. I'm looking for someone who is at least familiar with the original movie and its sequel.
Kinks would include anal oral, Sex, Vagal Sex, pregnancy, breeding, bonding, Male on male, female on female, and potentially exhibitionism? Anyone interested, please let me know.

* Required is a long-term committed partner. I don't really care for one shot, or occasional RP.I'm looking for someone who has interest/a relatively reasonable amount of time to RP. If you don't have time to RP and make a few posts per day. Do not respond/

 :-( sorryI'm just looking for someone who can really spend some time creating a story with me.


*


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hmmm, interesting. But I don't remember any lion wearing clothes though. But anyhow. I'm Interested.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

This made me cry, childhood ruined! Although there was that one steamy scene with Simba and Nala; Nala totally wanted the D.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This made me cry, childhood ruined! Although there was that one steamy scene with Simba and Nala; Nala totally wanted the D.


Well you don't think that Simba and Nala reproduced by budding do you ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> Well you don't think that Simba and Nala reproduced by budding do you ;-)


With movie magic, anything is possible.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> With movie magic, anything is possible.


so are you actually interested in or are you just here for a education on the birds and the bees ?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> so are you actually interested in or are you just here for a education on the birds and the bees ?


The bird and the bees?

Please, do go on.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> The bird and the bees?
> 
> Please, do go on.



when a mommy and daddy lion love each other very much and the female gets into heat they kiss each other all over and then three months later[irl lion Pregnancy time] a litter of cubs is produced.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> when a mommy and daddy lion love each other very much and the female gets into heat they kiss each other all over and then three months later[irl lion Pregnancy time] a litter of cubs is produced.


That was very informative. But what's heat? o3o


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That was very informative. But what's heat? o3o


are you being serious now or genuinely trolling?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> are you being serious now or genuinely trolling?


But all the little kids want to know.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But all the little kids want to know.



You sir, are my hero xD


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Every few months, maybe every month and lions. They get really hot, and their body gets ready to have babies.


Mr. Fox said:


> But all the little kids want to know.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> Every few months, maybe every month and lions. They get really hot, and their body gets ready to have babies.


But how do their bodies get hot? And what about dehydration?


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But how do their bodies get hot? And what about dehydration?


LMGTFY


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> LMGTFY


But you said you'd explain the birds and the bees, not Google.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> LMGTFY



boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But you said you'd explain the and the not Google.



Seriously though this is a role-play request forms, so while this was fun, I am legitimately trying to get partners interested.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 1, 2017)

Just dropping this as a reminder:  if you're not looking to participate in a thread for the thread's intended purpose, please do not attempt to derail it.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Nov 6, 2017)

As the mod said above yes this is a role-play search form


----------



## CandyStarsTasteSweet (Dec 6, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> Still looking if anyone is interested


Eh, It depends if your ok with noncanon characters


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Dec 6, 2017)

CandyStarsTasteSweet said:


> Eh, It depends if your ok with noncanon characters


Yes I am, within reason.


----------



## Aniu/Ankou (Jul 9, 2018)

Heyo - I'm willing and interested in doing an RP with you. Lion King was always my favorite movie! I'm not sure what type of characters you want (besides the main ones you listed) or where it would take place (online wise, chat) but again I'm interested.. ^.^


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Dec 8, 2018)

Still looking


----------

